# Analemma Tower - 32km hanging from an asteroid [vision]



## egramsb (Apr 20, 2009)

Juist for the record - the most rediculous over-the-top vision ever.


> Analemma inverts the traditional diagram of an earth-based foundation, instead depending on a space-based supporting foundation from which the tower is suspended. This system is referred to as the Universal Orbital Support System (UOSS). By placing a large asteroid into orbit over earth, a high strength cable can be lowered towards the surface of earth from which a super tall tower can be suspended. Since this new tower typology is suspended in the air, it can be constructed anywhere in the world and transported to its final location. The proposal calls for Analemma to be constructed over Dubai, which has proven to be a specialist in tall building construction at one fifth the cost of New York City construction.











more: http://www.cloudsao.com/ANALEMMA-TOWER


















(sorry, title in standard format should be *EARTH | Analemma Tower | 32km (hanging from an asteroid) | vision* - can it be changed?)


----------



## jain ladda (May 17, 2012)

*Analemma Tower: World’s New Tallest Skyscraper Will Hang From Orbiting Astroid*










Analemma Tower: World’s New Tallest Skyscraper :- A New York based architecture firm has unveiled designs for a skyscraper that is out of this world. Tower will be suspended from an orbiting asteroid and hang down to the Earth. Tower will be built from the sky down, instead of the ground up

Analemma Tower would be hung using reinforced cables from a comet 31,068 miles (50,000 km) above the planet’s surface ,and It will travel in a figure eight pattern through the northern and southern hemispheres and pass over major cities such as Panama City, Havana, Atlanta and New York City.

The amazing design has been created by New York based Clouds Architecture Office, the same company behind proposals for a house on Mars and a cloud city.

Analemma Tower: World’s New Tallest Skyscraper will be first constructed over Dubai, which has proven to be a specialist in tall building construction at one fifth the cost of New York City construction.

Building will be broken up into sections, such as business, worship, dining, shopping and entertainment and the only way to leave is by parachute. solar panels will generate power and water will be collected from cloud condensation and rain water .

Business work will be conducted at the lower sections of the towers and sleeping quarters will be positioned two-thirds of the way up the building.people will also have access to a gardening area, a place where they can worship and in the bottom level will be sections for dining, shopping and entertainment.most upper section of the building will be used for agricultural uses .










‘Analemma Tower’ will be suspended via high-strength cabling from an asteroid and placed in “eccentric geosynchronous orbit”. In simple words, it would be always moving — residents and visitors would take a daily journey between the northern and southern hemispheres .

“Since this new tower typology is suspended in the air, it can be constructed anywhere in the world and transported to its final location.”the firm said.

“While there may be a benefit to having 45 extra minutes of daylight at an elevation of 32,000 metres, the near vacuum and -40C temperature would prevent people from going outside without a protective suit,” the firm added.

Analemma tower, would be the tallest building ever created, and would travel thousands of kilometers each day between the northern and southern hemispheres in a figure-of-eight loop – including a daily pass over Panama City, Havana, Atlanta and New York City.

SOURCE


----------



## jain ladda (May 17, 2012)

NYC skyline fu***d up in a new way every day:lol::bash:


----------



## egramsb (Apr 20, 2009)

For anyone who would think for a fraction of a second that this would ever work, read this sobering comment on YouTube


> (from drdaraban)
> I'm pretty certain this wouldn't work. How are they going to compensate for the atmospheric drag this structure creates while flying thousands of miles every day at an average speed of 300MPH? Asteroids can orbit perpetually out in space in the absence of air friction, but this one is dragging a huge tower through the atmosphere. I would expect its orbit to decay immediately. A geosynchronous orbit won't cut it here, but a geostationary orbit might, in which case the tower will remain floating in the same spot all the time. How are they going to compensate for change in center of mass once they connect the tower to the asteroid? They'd have to fly the asteroid much higher to act as sort of a counterweight, only the center of mass could reside at the geostationary orbit point. This concept is interesting but no thought was given to even simple orbital mechanics to make it plausible.﻿


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16 (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks like 2017 is the year of ridiculous proposals, The Big Bend with its U-shape, now this, this skyscraper orbiting Earth daily would be like Independence Day except there's no aliens and no destruction, but in my opinion, this seems to be a weird proposal (No hate to the architects here).


----------



## SomeKindOfBug (Oct 24, 2013)

egramsb said:


> For anyone who would think for a fraction of a second that this would ever work, read this sobering comment on YouTube


Don't worry, a dilithium crystal matrix will counteract the drag effect of the atmosphere. Obviously.


----------



## egramsb (Apr 20, 2009)

Half of the planned space is "Funerary", "Reliquary", "Worship" and "Monument".
Religious fruitcakes, obviously. I bet the monument is a 3km high Jesus statue. This thing is not kept in orbit by an asteroid but by God Almighty.


----------



## alenpetak11 (Nov 11, 2013)

So this is architect version of 1st April joke. I mean, name is ridiculous (**** Emma) and how on even loving Earth they supposed to install foundations on moving asteroid. Apparently, the can slowed it with some rockets but if you start building massive tower then weight will pull down asteroid to Earth. 
Obviously space junk would slow down construction and even destroy construction equipment.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

SkyscraperLover2K16 said:


> Looks like 2017 is the year of ridiculous proposals, The Big Bend with its U-shape, now this, this skyscraper orbiting Earth daily would be like Independence Day except there's no aliens and no destruction, but in my opinion, this seems to be a weird proposal (No hate to the architects here).


The Big Bend is possibly possible now, or at least within 40 years or so. This....thing? In 1000 years _maybe_ although it will still be useless. :lol:


----------



## _ph_ (Mar 10, 2017)

And they were worried about 600+m tall buildings obstructing air travel....


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't think we need a thread for every ridiculous vision.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer (Oct 22, 2012)

Today is April 1st, remember? :banana:


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16 (Apr 23, 2016)

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> Today is April 1st, remember? :banana:


It's still March 31st for me, let's see how many ridiculous proposals we will see on April Fools


----------



## KavirajG (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ This is way too much...even for April's Fool Day :bash:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

maybe we could have one single thread for all crazy visions. like a compilation thread for any proposal that is obviously vision without even the goal to be taken seriously.


----------



## tambay328 (Jul 17, 2013)

April Fools :bash:


----------



## Guanzo (Mar 29, 2017)

1 april


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

This vision is just ridiculous. Maybe the company pays five year olds to draw up visions.


----------

